# Weston Shipping



## bomber brown (Apr 20, 2013)

Any Weston Shipping people out there? I sailed with them as mate & master from 1976 until 1984.


----------



## Geoff of Hull (Jun 25, 2007)

*Westons*

I never sailed with Westons but two of my mates did Tony Joplin R I P and Arthur Friend both came out of the F'cle and good seamen,I have not heard from Arthur for a good while now .I was aboard the Catriona in Grangemouth once when she was under repair etc and there was an Aussie mate aboard.


----------



## thecaptain (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, I'm ex-Westons. Joined Spring 1976 as Mate of Alannah, then Master of Jana, Sophia, Catrina, Barbara, Caroline, Edward Brough and Guy Chipperfield. Left sometime in 1978, but no discharge book to refer to for dates as my luggage lost later whilst in transit.
Capt. Chriss L.Reynolds


----------

